# New England Hit Man



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

So @Rondo says I need your address again, why Ron you need my address, Ron says I'm kidnapping your dog so I believed him. Then I get a shipping confirmation next morning, I'm like WTH and Ron states Swisher Variety pack. So I'm hoping for grape swishers with the pretty plastic tips and here is what I received and so I say WTH. Thanks Ron for some beautiful cigars and 7 of those I haven't had.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Another great hit... deservedly so

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Great hit Ron. Charlie had a bullseye and deservingly so. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

Dang! Good hit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

Well played Ron!


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Very nice!


----------

